# Venison sausage fatty



## bgosnell151 (May 15, 2016)

What IT should I smoke it to?


----------



## joel11230 (May 15, 2016)

I would say 160-170. Venison gets tough when cooked too long. I've made a couple stuffed venison fatties and that what I like the IT to be.


----------



## bgosnell151 (May 15, 2016)

Thank you... Will post pics shortly


----------



## bgosnell151 (May 15, 2016)

Here it is.  Venison sausage stuffed with cheddar cheese and potatoes













image.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ May 15, 2016





.












image.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ May 15, 2016





I have a pork sausage pepperoni pizza fatty still on at about 145* right now


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 15, 2016)

Looks Great! Nice smoke!


----------



## bgosnell151 (May 15, 2016)

Pepperoni pizza fatty












image.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ May 15, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (May 16, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Al


----------



## joel11230 (May 16, 2016)

Very nice. Good lookin food!


----------



## bgosnell151 (May 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone


----------



## dannylang (May 27, 2016)

nice looking fatty, i have not done one of those in a while, maybe its time.

dannylang


----------



## stolps (May 27, 2016)

joel11230 said:


> I would say 160-170. Venison gets tough when cooked too long. I've made a couple stuffed venison fatties and that what I like the IT to be.


I agree. To done and it gets an iron like liver taste. Looks like it turned out perfect! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dannylang (May 30, 2016)

looking at this post, reminds me that i have alot of venison in the freezer. huh need to a fatty

dannylang


----------



## crazymoon (May 31, 2016)

B151, nice looking fatties!


----------



## tjmitche (Jun 1, 2016)

Nicely done!  Time to wrap up a venison fatty of my own!


----------

